# Fortigate 200b



## infohunter (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,
Anybody can guide me how to configure *Fortigate 200B firewall* in web base using pass internet through *Cisco 800* router.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry, I dont understand what your asking. Do you have control of both the Cisco and the Fortigate 200B firewall? What are you trying to do? Whats the goal?

The manaual for the Fortigate 200B firewall can be found here:
http://docs.fortinet.com/fgt/archiv...050204_FortiGate-200_Administration Guide.pdf


Dave


----------

